# We will win Game 3



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I believe it in my heart that we will win Game 3. There. I said it. Do with me as you will.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I believe it in my heart that we will win Game 3. There. I said it. Do with me as you will.


OK. (^*$&%#!!! LOL!!

The Suns WILL win if the Mavs DO NOT continue to attack the basket, drawing fouls and maintaning the tempo. It's human nature, I suppose, to want to run when your opposition runs. Since no other team can be successful against the Suns playing their style, it's foolish not to play to their weakness, instead of their strengths.

IMHO :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Game 3 is important but as long as we can steal either Game 3 or Game 4, we'll be fine. JJ could come back in Game 5 so we just need to buy more time for him to come back. 

I'm very interested in our lineup now since JJ won't be the backup guard for Nash. Barbosa... please...step up.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> OK. (^*$&%#!!! LOL!!
> 
> The Suns WILL win if the Mavs DO NOT continue to attack the basket, drawing fouls and maintaning the tempo. It's human nature, I suppose, to want to run when your opposition runs. Since no other team can be successful against the Suns playing their style, it's foolish not to play to their weakness, instead of their strengths.
> 
> IMHO :biggrin:



IMHO I believe we will win. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> OK. (^*$&%#!!! LOL!!
> 
> The Suns WILL win if the Mavs DO NOT continue to attack the basket, drawing fouls and maintaning the tempo. It's human nature, I suppose, to want to run when your opposition runs. Since no other team can be successful against the Suns playing their style, it's foolish not to play to their weakness, instead of their strengths.
> 
> IMHO :biggrin:


You guys did that all last game and almost lost.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> You guys did that all last game and almost lost.


:laugh: But almost doesn't cut it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> :laugh: But almost doesn't cut it.


Yes but my point is, he said like it's for sure they'd win


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yes but my point is, he said like it's for sure they'd win.


True that....OWNED :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yes but my point is, he said like it's for sure they'd win


Nothing's for sure, and Game 2 was a sobering reminder to all of us not to take anything for granted ( Get well, JJ). I just think that's the Mavs blueprint for success; the faster the game, the more in control the Suns are. Obviously, if you're the opposing team, you want to take that away.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Nothing's for sure, and Game 2 was a sobering reminder to all of us not to take anything for granted ( Get well, JJ). I just think that's the Mavs blueprint for success; the faster the game, the more in control the Suns are. Obviously, if you're the opposing team, you want to take that away.


Yeah, def. I just meant like you said it's for sure you guys will win if you do that and it was close last game last time. But it is a different game too. And I know you didn't mean that way. But you're right about Mavs blueprint and what we wanna do, altho we'll do it eventually you just gotta sustain our spurtability(charles barkley's term lol). 

But I hope we steal one of the two games in Dallas without JJ(preferably tonight) so we won't have our backs up against the wall on Sunday with you guys having a chance to go up 3-1. Then we'd be pretty much be done. Altho I felt like we were done when JJ went down...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, def. I just meant like you said it's for sure you guys will win if you do that and it was close last game last time. But it is a different game too. And I know you didn't mean that way. But you're right about Mavs blueprint and what we wanna do, altho we'll do it eventually you just gotta sustain our spurtability(charles barkley's term lol).
> 
> But I hope we steal one of the two games in Dallas without JJ(preferably tonight) so we won't have our backs up against the wall on Sunday with you guys having a chance to go up 3-1. Then we'd be pretty much be done. Altho I felt like we were done when JJ went down...


If you're the home team in this sitution, you have to be worried. Human instinct is to let down, and the Mavs must guard against that. The Suns are dangerous enough without letting them catch you off guard.

I guess I'll give you guys your thread back; didn't mean to take it over. :angel:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> If you're the home team in this sitution, you have to be worried. Human instinct is to let down, and the Mavs must guard against that. The Suns are dangerous enough without letting them catch you off guard.
> 
> I guess I'll give you guys your thread back; didn't mean to take it over. :angel:


Good points. Altho I'm worried as it is for us. lol

And nah, man you can post here as much as you want.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

<img src="http://www.makingpages.org/hoops/nash.tooth.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">



> Good points. Altho I'm worried as it is for us. lol
> 
> And nah, man you can post here as much as you want.


Damn..its game day, and this board is way tooooooooo nice to getinto a trash talk.. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: to you guys...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mav78 said:


> Damn..its game day, and this board is way tooooooooo nice to getinto a trash talk..
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: to you guys...



We don't trash talk. I don't, that's for sure. No need to.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mav78 said:


> <img src="http://www.makingpages.org/hoops/nash.tooth.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


My wife thinks he's ugly. Now I understand what she's saying. :clown:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> My wife thinks he's ugly. Now I understand what she's saying. :clown:


My g/f said the same thing. Although, it didnt take me long to understand..lol :angel:


----------

